# NEW LAND TO GO ON.



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Just had a phone call of the farm i go on, his friend wants me to go on and shoot and snare a few rabbits, even though its summer he want them gone, he has horses and the rabbits are digging holes all over, 
so i had a pop up today to check it out, he said i can use my dog in the winter after his lambs are up, none of my dogs will touch a sheep or lamb but the could scare them walking through them, 
the fields are flat so i will be able to shoot out my car window, so im looking forward to the next couple of weeks, i could have took this one in the grass, it was 8 yards away but it will do for next time ha ha, jeff

spot the rabbit ha ha


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

sounds good jeff do all farmers hate rabbits?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

mckee said:


> sounds good jeff do all farmers hate rabbits?


Yes most farmer do, this corn should up 8in high the rabbits have tuned it to dry soil, jeff


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

If I was there he is a dead wabbit







and would be in the frying pan! Yes I see him! -- Tex


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ear he is ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> sounds good jeff do all farmers hate rabbits?


Yes most farmer do, this corn should up 8in high the rabbits have tuned it to dry soil, jeff








[/quote] are you gonna shoot em with a rifle or slingshot? i wish i could get some land to shoot on








good luck


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

nichols said:


> sounds good jeff do all farmers hate rabbits?


Yes most farmer do, this corn should up 8in high the rabbits have tuned it to dry soil, jeff








[/quote] are you gonna shoot em with a rifle or slingshot? i wish i could get some land to shoot on








good luck
[/quote]

Im going to snare them shoot them with catapult, air rifle, shot gun, ferret them and in the winter use my dogs ha ha, 
the best way to get land is get a couple of ferrets and nets, and go up to see the farmer and ask if he has any rabbits he wants rid of with your ferrets, if he says yes ask him what day would be the best for him, then let him know how many rabbit you got and ask if it would be possable to come on once a week to keep the rabbits down, when you get to know him well, then ask about shooting them, at xmas times look after your farmer get him a card saying tankyou and a bottle of rum or something, i do it with all my farms i go on, jeff


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> sounds good jeff do all farmers hate rabbits?


Yes most farmer do, this corn should up 8in high the rabbits have tuned it to dry soil, jeff








[/quote] are you gonna shoot em with a rifle or slingshot? i wish i could get some land to shoot on








good luck
[/quote]

Im going to snare them shoot them with catapult, air rifle, shot gun, ferret them and in the winter use my dogs ha ha, 
the best way to get land is get a couple of ferrets and nets, and go up to see the farmer and ask if he has any rabbits he wants rid of with your ferrets, if he says yes ask him what day would be the best for him, then let him know how many rabbit you got and ask if it would be possable to come on once a week to keep the rabbits down, when you get to know him well, then ask about shooting them, at xmas times look after your farmer get him a card saying tankyou and a bottle of rum or something, i do it with all my farms i go on, jeff
[/quote]
iv got 2 dogs so i couldent get any ferrets . iv been ferreting a few years back with friends ,thank for the info


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

years back i tried the local farms. to shoot my airgun (targets or pest control) .. offered to pay to. they all said no. My mate from down south and another from wales had no bother in their areas......... i didn't realise i was that ugly ! ... seriously though i think the more rural areas do accept shooting ect more readily than the farms surrounded by towns, suburbs, ect .... i was told to try the golf courses with a lamp.. they dont ues em at night see... i might try that again


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

and congrats on the new grounds Jeff.


----------



## ulfenspirit (Apr 27, 2011)

You lucky ......! Your bunny's listening for you. ha ha
I have also been given permision on land with Horses,as we keep a pony there amongst many others. There are so many bunnies. I also have permission on other land(100s acres) But It seems very barren at the moment...The owner has barley growing so when He has cut it I'm sure there will be lots of Pigeons!







.
Dean.



shot in the foot said:


> Just had a phone call of the farm i go on, his friend wants me to go on and shoot and snare a few rabbits, even though its summer he want them gone, he has horses and the rabbits are digging holes all over,
> so i had a pop up today to check it out, he said i can use my dog in the winter after his lambs are up, none of my dogs will touch a sheep or lamb but the could scare them walking through them,
> the fields are flat so i will be able to shoot out my car window, so im looking forward to the next couple of weeks, i could have took this one in the grass, it was 8 yards away but it will do for next time ha ha, jeff
> 
> spot the rabbit ha ha


----------

